# Looking for a sig design, coldcall 420 will pay 250K



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Someone please make me a good sig pic. Coldcall420 will pay 250K to whoever dished out the best design. it's appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will try to get one together soon, but I am going to be very busy this weekend. That picture is extremely big as well and will be tough to get a clear render out of. I am sure someone can get a good one together though!


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Had some time tonight so I figured I'd help you out man


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Had some time tonight so I figured I'd help you out man


Thanks so much dude. Is it possible to add "The Ace" or "Rich Franklin" somewhere in there? I love it btw.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is a very nice looking sig! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Thanks so much dude. Is it possible to add "The Ace" or "Rich Franklin" somewhere in there? I love it btw.


Sure man, here you go :


----------

